# Most Common Tritypes for Each MBTI Types



## Karkino

Hey guys!

What would you say are the most common tritypes for each MBTI types?

Here's my two cents ; *the first two or three tritypes would be the most common* (without personal order in each center) :
ESTJ -- 368 - 136 - 369
ESFJ -- 268 - 126 - 127 - 269 - 279 - 369
ISTJ -- 136 - 135 - 259 - 146 - 269
ISFJ -- 269 - 259 - 126 - 469

ESTP -- 378 - 368 - 278 - 379 - 369
ESFP -- 278 - 279 - 378 - 369
ISTP -- 359 - 358 - 369 - 379
ISFP -- 469 - 479 - 459 - 269 - 279

ENFJ -- 278 - 279 - 379 - 127 - 479
ENFP -- 479 - 478 - 279 - 147 - 468
INFJ -- 459 - 145 - 125 - 146 - 469 - 458
INFP -- 459 - 469 - 479 - 145 - 458 - 478

ENTJ -- 358 - 378 - 368 - 137 - 458 - 258
ENTP -- 378 - 478 - 137 - 147 - 358 - 278
INTJ -- 458 - 358 - 145 - 135 - 468
INTP -- 459 - 359 - 145 - 135


----------



## tanstaafl28

@Karkino

I broke the mold. :tongue:


----------



## Jaune

tanstaafl28 said:


> @Karkino
> 
> I broke the mold. :tongue:


same


----------



## tanstaafl28

Besides, ENTJ with 458? Two withdrawal types? ENTJ is pretty much balls to the wall aggressive.


----------



## Janna

tanstaafl28 said:


> Besides, ENTJ with 458? Two withdrawal types? ENTJ is pretty much balls to the wall aggressive.


Hmm. I'm an INTP 458, and I don't think that my "withdrawal types" do much for limiting the appearance of aggression in my demeanor. 

I am in a way withdrawn in a lot of situations, but it's more about not being very invested than wanting to avoid taking space or being heard. I've often been told that I come across as aggressive, and although sometimes it's about me feeling that I'm right and everybody should listen to me, sometimes I don't even have a specific agenda. Maybe I just want to think aloud or throw something semi-interesting in the air, and when I forget to think about the social context (because I feel so detached from it), it is heard by others as being aggressive.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Janna said:


> Hmm. I'm an INTP 458, and I don't think that my "withdrawal types" do much for limiting the appearance of aggression in my demeanor.
> 
> I am in a way withdrawn in a lot of situations, but it's more about not being very invested than wanting to avoid taking space or being heard. I've often been told that I come across as aggressive, and although sometimes it's about me feeling that I'm right and everybody should listen to me, sometimes I don't even have a specific agenda. Maybe I just want to think aloud or throw something semi-interesting in the air, and when I forget to think about the social context (because I feel so detached from it), it is heard by others as being aggressive.


I'm an ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584. I'm somewhat ambiverted. I can deal with crowds but I do like my alone time too.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

For ISTPs and ISTJs, I would put 368 there considering how many ISTxs I have seen with that tritype, and 458 and 468 aren't that rare with ISTPs. ENTPs have fairly alot of nines (and really, Ne isn't really that much corresponding to 8 considering its nature), so I would put 379 and 279 (higher Fe) there. Likewise, 4 is a fairly common heart type for ESFP, so I would expect 468, 478, 469, and 479 for them. 

Regardless, I fit the bill (583), so I guess I am common with my tritype among my MBTI type.


----------



## Strelnikov

Karkino said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> What would you say are the most common tritypes for each MBTI types?
> 
> Here's my two cents ; *the first two or three tritypes would be the most common* (without personal order in each center) :
> 
> 
> ENTJ -- 358


Yup, that's me! ENTJ 8w9-5w6-3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Monadnock

for INFP I'd put 469 as the most common actually, and replace 478 with 146. For INTJ I'd replace 458 with 145 as most common. 



tanstaafl28 said:


> ENTJ is pretty much balls to the wall aggressive.


Maybe the core 8 ones. It was sort of a shock to learn that the much-less-aggressive, much more stoically logical ENTJ 3 is just as common as the 8 because most of the MBTI literature I read only gave me the impression of the ENTJ 8, not the 3.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Monadnock said:


> for INFP I'd put 469 as the most common actually, and replace 478 with 146. For INTJ I'd replace 458 with 145 as most common.
> 
> 
> Maybe the core 8 ones. It was sort of a shock to learn that the much-less-aggressive, much more stoically logical ENTJ 3 is just as common as the 8 because most of the MBTI literature I read only gave me the impression of the ENTJ 8, not the 3.


The 3 will still be aggressive, it just takes on a different form. They tend to be more competitive.


----------



## BroNerd

I would definitely include 379 for both ENTP and ENFP.
379 is pretty much Ne or Se on overdrive.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

BroNerd said:


> I would definitely include 379 for both ENTP and ENFP.
> 379 is pretty much Ne or Se on overdrive.


You mean 378. The mover-shaker is stereotypically what both Ne and Se doms strive to be. 379 is much more affiliated with Fi and Fe, imo.

Also, not really seeing how an ESTP can be 379 and not ESFP. The list seems kind of random.

Source: I'm a 739, ENTJ.


----------



## BroNerd

Scoobyscoob said:


> You mean 378. The mover-shaker is stereotypically what both Ne and Se doms strive to be. 379 is much more affiliated with Fi and Fe, imo.
> 
> Also, not really seeing how an ESTP can be 379 and not ESFP. The list seems kind of random.
> 
> Source: I'm a 739, ENTJ.


I can definitely see how 378 works for ENTP but I think that tritype would be too controlling for many Ne types to fully relate.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

BroNerd said:


> I can definitely see how 378 works for ENTP but I think that tritype would be too controlling for many Ne types to fully relate.


The 378 isn't a controlling tritype. If you're thinking 378 is controlling because there's an 8 in the tritype, then I can see where you're coming from, but 8s aren't controlling by necessity. 8s become controlling if one believes they are in danger of being controlled in a way that will deprive the 8 of their freedom. Otherwise the 8 is guarded against being controlled and sensitive to it. 

I think the 378 would be entrepreneurial in the way that fits the entrepreneurial type like Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Larry Ellison, etc. Also, I suppose the old titans of industry of the industrial age like JP Morgan, Henry Ford, Andrew Carnegie, John D. Rockefeller, etc.


----------



## Karkino

Scoobyscoob said:


> You mean 378. The mover-shaker is stereotypically what both Ne and Se doms strive to be. 379 is much more affiliated with Fi and Fe, imo.
> 
> Also, not really seeing how an ESTP can be 379 and not ESFP. The list seems kind of random.
> 
> Source: I'm a 739, ENTJ.


I think it mostly depends on which type comes first.

Core 3s with 378 are mostly *EXXJ* types ; 3w2 are more likely to be ENFJs, then maybe ESFJs while 3w4 coulb be ENTJs and ESTJs, but also ENTPs.

Core 7s with 378 is the least predictable. I've seen ENTPs and ENTJs (especially with an 8 wing) the most with this combo, but ESTP could also fit the bill.

Core 8 with 378 are *EXTJ*, so ENTJ and ESTJ first, then ESTPs. ENFJs maybe, but it's uncommon. 


Overall, all 378 combos are almost always extroverted and tend toward thinking rather than feeling. *EXTX*


----------



## VinnieBob

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm an ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584. I'm somewhat ambiverted. I can deal with crowds but I do like my alone time too.


INTJ is the same
I can deal with socializing but do require mass amounts of down time afterwards


----------



## Karkino

Scoobyscoob said:


> The 378 isn't a controlling tritype. If you're thinking 378 is controlling because there's an 8 in the tritype, then I can see where you're coming from, but 8s aren't controlling by necessity. 8s become controlling if one believes they are in danger of being controlled in a way that will deprive the 8 of their freedom. Otherwise the 8 is guarded against being controlled and sensitive to it.
> 
> I think the 378 would be entrepreneurial in the way that fits the entrepreneurial type like Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Larry Ellison, etc. Also, I suppose the old titans of industry of the industrial age like JP Morgan, Henry Ford, Andrew Carnegie, John D. Rockefeller, etc.


3 + 8 tritypes are so fascinating to me. I mean, they are usually so combative, like nothing sticks to them and they have so much energy to move on toward their goal. I envy them probably because they are quite the opposite of me (479).

If they were Pokémon, I guess they would be a dual Steel/Fighting type


----------



## AnneM

Monadnock said:


> It was sort of a shock to learn that the much-less-aggressive, much more stoically logical ENTJ 3 is just as common as the 8 because most of the MBTI literature I read only gave me the impression of the ENTJ 8, not the 3.


The character of Cal from "The Path" strikes me as an ENTJ 3w2.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Karkino said:


> I think it mostly depends on which type comes first.
> 
> Core 3s with 378 are mostly *EXXJ* types ; 3w2 are more likely to be ENFJs, then maybe ESFJs while 3w4 coulb be ENTJs and ESTJs, but also ENTPs.
> 
> Core 7s with 378 is the least predictable. I've seen ENTPs and ENTJs (especially with an 8 wing) the most with this combo, but ESTP could also fit the bill.
> 
> Core 8 with 378 are *EXTJ*, so ENTJ and ESTJ first, then ESTPs. ENFJs maybe, but it's uncommon.
> 
> 
> Overall, all 378 combos are almost always extroverted and tend toward thinking rather than feeling. *EXTX*


Yeah, I agree with your assessment on the ordering of the 378 and correlation to MBTI type.


----------



## Monadnock

tanstaafl28 said:


> The 3 will still be aggressive, it just takes on a different form. They tend to be more competitive.


Competition and aggression usually don't overlap. Aggression is other-focused, competition is usually self-focused, focused on doing the best job you can. Further, competition is often friendly. 



Karkino said:


> 3 + 8 tritypes are so fascinating to me. I mean, they are usually so combative, like nothing sticks to them and they have so much energy to move on toward their goal. I envy them probably because they are quite the opposite of me (479).


Anyone can be energetic, a lot of it has to with how well you take care of your own health, not personality. 



AnneM said:


> The character of Cal from "The Path" strikes me as an ENTJ 3w2.


I can see that. The way Victor Garber portrayed Thomas Andrews in Titanic comes across as ENTJ 3 to me, and one of the good guy examples also, that very well could've been the real Andrews' type.


----------



## Monadnock

tanstaafl28 said:


> The 3 will still be aggressive, it just takes on a different form. They tend to be more competitive.


Competition and aggression usually don't overlap. Aggression is other-focused, competition is usually self-focused, focused on doing the best job you can. Further, competition is often friendly. 



Karkino said:


> 3 + 8 tritypes are so fascinating to me. I mean, they are usually so combative, like nothing sticks to them and they have so much energy to move on toward their goal. I envy them probably because they are quite the opposite of me (479).


Anyone can be energetic, a lot of it has to with how well you take care of your own health, not personality. 



AnneM said:


> The character of Cal from "The Path" strikes me as an ENTJ 3w2.


I can see that. The way Victor Garber portrayed Thomas Andrews in Titanic comes across as ENTJ 3 to me, and one of the good guy examples also, that very well could've been the real Andrews' type.


----------



## Karkino

Monadnock said:


> Anyone can be energetic, a lot of it has to with how well you take care of your own health, not personality.
> .


Maybe ''energetic'' wasn't the right choice of word. I do think 358, 368 and 378 has a lot of inner will to fight for what they strive for. They do it with such gusto that it impresses me. After all, the 3's desire to be noticed by doing their best and the 8's penchant for being protective about not being controlled give those three tritypes a very sturdy and polished outer shell. They easily give off an air of a strong character type.


----------



## Lostseeker

tanstaafl28 said:


> Besides, ENTJ with 458? Two withdrawal types? ENTJ is pretty much balls to the wall aggressive.


More rare, or less common perhaps. My brother is an ENTJ 846. has a lot of 9 qualities too id assume from the wing. but main thing is he is good is knowing when people are out of line and putting them in place, sometimes and usually physically if it gets to that point. Knows who is out of line and likes to reveal the truth to others. Usually if they are doing something dumb, but ironically will get involved and go along sometimes depending on risk.


----------



## dchaox

Karkino said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> What would you say are the most common tritypes for each MBTI types?
> 
> Here's my two cents ; *the first two or three tritypes would be the most common* (without personal order in each center) :
> ESTJ -- 368 - 136 - 369
> ESFJ -- 268 - 126 - 127 - 269 - 279 - 369
> ISTJ -- 136 - 135 - 259 - 146 - 269
> ISFJ -- 269 - 259 - 126 - 469
> 
> ESTP -- 378 - 368 - 278 - 379 - 369
> ESFP -- 278 - 279 - 378 - 369
> ISTP -- 359 - 358 - 369 - 379
> ISFP -- 469 - 479 - 459 - 269 - 279
> 
> ENFJ -- 278 - 279 - 379 - 127 - 479
> ENFP -- 479 - 478 - 279 - 147 - 468
> INFJ -- 459 - 145 - 125 - 146 - 469 - 458
> INFP -- 459 - 469 - 479 - 145 - 458 - 478
> 
> ENTJ -- 358 - 378 - 368 - 137 - 458 - 258
> ENTP -- 378 - 478 - 137 - 147 - 358 - 278
> INTJ -- 458 - 358 - 145 - 135 - 468
> INTP -- 459 - 359 - 145 - 135


Interesting, this could explain why my friend thought I was INFP or ISFP, I'm ISTP 946 9w8, not sure how common that is


----------

